
Imperfect Forward Secrecy: How Diffie-Hellman Fails in Practice [pdf] - mkagenius
https://weakdh.org/imperfect-forward-secrecy-ccs15.pdf
======
yuhong
I think Chrome is considering getting rid of DHE cipher suites now.

